# New VNG code for Audiologists



## Penelope (Feb 4, 2016)

I work for an Audiology practice in Southern California and we are billing with the new VNG code 92537 which replaces 92543 (4) units. This change was recommended by the American Speech Language Association and the American Academy of Otolaryngology Head and Neck Surgery. I verified in the 2016 Medicare Fee Schedule that the old cold had been replaced by this new code. I also verified in the 2016 CPT book that the old code 92543 was obsolete and the new code 92537 is valid. 
I received a denial by Blue Shield stating that the code 92537 is "not within our scope of practice". I have already contacted Medicare and they had me send in an e-mail inquiry. 
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------

